# Hunting for Pink AA Maglite



## cooler_exp (Nov 25, 2004)

Does anyone on CPF have a pink AA mini maglite for sale or know where i can get one in the u.s.a.,I`ve search the internet and found nothing,help please. <font color="pink"> </font>


----------



## GoldenLoki (Nov 25, 2004)

edit


----------



## Roy (Nov 25, 2004)

Do a search on "pink" in the Group Buys & Passarounds forum for the history on how we got those "pinks".


----------



## Icarus (Nov 25, 2004)

PM sent. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## Slaro (Nov 25, 2004)

My wife carries a pink AA with a MM+T in her purse. I wonder if I could sneak it out of there when she is sleeping /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/rolleye11.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/au.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/mpr.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/str.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/mad71.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/whoopin.gif


----------



## cooler_exp (Nov 25, 2004)

pm sent


----------



## cooler_exp (Nov 27, 2004)

Interesting how you got them,good teamwork and i see trust on here that is hard to find anymore,I`m a little blown away by the price that you all paid but totally understand the needs of a collector,I guess if i want one bad enough then i also need to pay the price.


----------



## cooler_exp (Nov 27, 2004)

I noticed some people have photos of there collections,the color everybody calls bronze I always thought was pewter,when i bought mine, the package said pewter but the color was a brownish color,is the gray supposed to be the pewter and the brown one bronze?


----------



## Roy (Nov 27, 2004)

MaagLite doesn't seem to be very careful about how they package their lights! The color of the light doesn't always match what the package says.


----------



## cooler_exp (Nov 27, 2004)

Yeah,I noticed that,because I just bought a shimmer Blue one that said it was purple.


----------



## cooler_exp (Dec 10, 2004)

Thanks for the pink maglite icarus,apprecite it.


----------



## greenLED (Dec 10, 2004)

Yup, the package on a copper one I bought at Target says "black"... go figure


----------



## turbodog (Dec 10, 2004)

Just FYI.... there was a guy selling:
pink
gold
light blue
(another color I can't remember)

He was overseas and received no takers that I know of. He wanted 40-50 for each light. I didn't buy them since I already had all of them. In the thread all 4 were sitting on a doily.


----------



## Icarus (Dec 11, 2004)

Yep, it was me! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/santa.gif


----------

